# Sony Ericsson K610i und USB 2.0 wie geht das?



## ShiZon (19. Januar 2010)

Hi liebe Community,

also ich habe wie bereits geschrieben ein K610i, habe auch schon die aktuelle PC Suit Software drauf und ich habe ein Hama Bluetooth V2.0 EDR USB Stick. Mein OS ist Vista 64-Bit, äh wie kann ich USB 2.0 nutzen, mein Mobo ist ein Gigabyte MA770-UD3 Rev. 2.0, mir geht das rumgegurke auf den Sack, wo kann ich denn nachschauen wie schnell mein Stick eingestellt ist, ich bin in dem Bereich ein waschechter Volln00b, bitte nicht mit fachchinesisch erschlagen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2010)

Also, entweder der Stick kann USB 2.0 oder eben nicht ^^   Wie schnell werden die Daten denn kopiert? sooo schnell is das halt nicht, kann auch seitens des Handys beschränkt sein. Bei mir geht die Datenübertragung per USB gefühlt schneller als per BT (hab ein w350i). 

Ach ja: wenn es NUR um die Datenübertragung geht, brauchst du die Sony-Software gar nicht.


----------



## ShiZon (19. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, entweder der Stick kann USB 2.0 oder eben nicht ^^   Wie schnell werden die Daten denn kopiert? sooo schnell is das halt nicht, kann auch seitens des Handys beschränkt sein. Bei mir geht die Datenübertragung per USB gefühlt schneller als per BT (hab ein w350i).
> 
> Ach ja: wenn es NUR um die Datenübertragung geht, brauchst du die Sony-Software gar nicht.



Also hab den Stick gerade wieder eingestöpselt und jedes kommt ein Hinweis "Das Gerät kann eine höhere Leistung erzielen", dann öffnet sich eine Liste indem der Hinweis steht das der Stick eine höhere Geschwindigkeit erzielen wenn das Gerät an einen Hochgeschwindigkeitsanschluss angeschlossen wird? 

In der Liste selbst steht an erster Stelle Standart PCI-zu-USB erweiteter Hostcontroller und die fett markierten Hubs verfügen über freie Anschlüsse das fett markierte heißt USB Root Hub (6 Anschlüsse). Was kann ich damit anfangen?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2010)

Sind denn die Boardtreiber aktuell? UNd windows?


----------



## ShiZon (19. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sind denn die Boardtreiber aktuell? UNd windows?



Hab Windows eben aktualisiert und für das Mobo gibt es nur den LAN Treiber das andere kann ich getrost vergessen, da es sich um einen Onboard-Graka Treiber handelt.

Äh wieso blockiert der USB Stick den Internetzugang? Das hatte ich eben, kann man das irgendwie abstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2010)

Also, da muss irgendwas mit argen sein...  ^^   Was für ein board hast du denn? vlt. musst du beim chipatzhersteller schaue, zb intel.


----------



## ShiZon (20. Januar 2010)

Äh das steht doch oben, das Gigabyte MA770-UD3 Rev 2.0 einen Chipsatztreiber für das Board gibt es nicht direkt, nur der LAN-Treiber ist für mich brauchbar.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2010)

Das hat nem AMD 770 Chipsatz - da gibt es auch bei AMD keine Treiber?

Und hast Du auch mal nen anderen UBS-Port probiert?


----------



## ShiZon (20. Januar 2010)

Habe bereits (fast) alle USB Steckplätze ausprobiert bis auf Front-USB Steckplätze, die ich jetzt gleich an das Mobo anklemmen werde, kurios ist aber das meine Tastatur im unteren linken USB Port eingestöpselt der USB-Stick sich im oberen linken befindet, habe auch "Hardware sicher entfernen"-Modus durchgezogen, habe beide getauscht und plötzlich hat meine Tastatur nicht mehr reagiert?

Bei den Chipsatz handelt es sich um den nForce 770.

ShiZoedt: Ups hab glatt vergessen das Gigabyte verfügt über 8 USB-Ports.

Als ich eben im Bios war, bin ich über folgendes gestolpert.

OnChip USB Controller [Enabled]

Im Menu Level steht

[Enabled]
Onboard USB 1.1 host controller enabled

Hat das was damit zu tun?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2010)

Also, USB1.1 enabled würde heißen, dass USB 1.1 aktiv ist - kannst du das auf 2.0 ändern? ^^ 

Oder aber ein Teil der Ports hat nur USB1.1, und ein Teil 2.0 ?


----------



## ShiZon (20. Januar 2010)

Ich setzt das gleich mal auf disabled und geb bescheid.

Bescheid

Also den Onboard USB 1.1 host contoller abstellen war gar nicht gut, konnte meine Maus und Tastatur nicht verwenden, hab's eben via USB-PS2 Adapter rückgängig gemacht. 

Bin nach dem Neustart wieder ins Bios und habe folgendes auf Enabled gestellt:

USB EHCI Controller
USB Keyboard Contoler
USB Mouse Contoller
Legacy USB storage detect

Habe den Stick eben wieder angeschlossen und das gleiche Spiel, kann es sein das der Stick nicht wie angegeben 2.0 beherrscht sondern nur 1.1 kann man das irgendwie heraus finden?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

Naja, beim Hersteller des Sticks halt. Je billiger, desto eher kann der kein 2.0


----------

